# Why I Do Not Support the Troops. WTF?



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I can't believe people like this live in this country.:banghead: I could say a lot more, but I won't. Just posting this because the next time you see a so called pretty girl, remember she may be an ungrateful military hating liberal.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I made it about 2 minutes in. 

Seems very ummm smart you know.

Sorry your girlfriend left you for a soldier.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Does this crack pot remember 9/11?! She calls are troops "Evil" and compares them to "serial killers" when they are standing up for are country putting their lives on the line so another 9/11 wont happen. but she has nothing bad to say about the 19 people who flew planes into the twin towers killing 2,977 innocent people and the true "evil" that organized it.
I SUPPORT THE TROOPS and I thank every man and women who puts their lives on the line everyday so I can worry bout what to get my family for Christmas and what time I have to wake up in the morning for work and NOT have to worry about some crazy radical blowing up my friends and family. So for Christmas I will be showing my SUPPORT for the troops in the small way i can and sending a few gifts and cards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

I propose a fund to buy this prima donna a first-class airline ticket to another country where they also don't support the US Military....Pakistan and Iran come to mind. She can attempt to post her YouTube videos from Islamabad or Tehran, or for that matter, go out in public without her face & body covered, and then let's see what she thinks of the US Armed Forces.

I'm in for $100.....who's with me?


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I'm in for $100.....who's with me?


+1


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is someone who just doesn't have a clue...someday, hopefully she may grow up and get a clue but unfortunately until then she'll just keep parading around town with her Obama Hope and Change bumper stickers on the car her parents bought for her...


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> I propose a fund to buy this prima donna a first-class airline ticket to another country where they also don't support the US Military....Pakistan and Iran come to mind. She can attempt to post her YouTube videos from Islamabad or Tehran, or for that matter, go out in public without her face & body covered, and then let's see what she thinks of the US Armed Forces.
> 
> I'm in for $100.....who's with me?


Agreed Delta. I will say 7costanza is going to lose his mind over this video though. Sorry 7costanza. Remember, slowly breathe in for 4 seconds through the nose, hold it for 4 seconds and then exhale slowly through your mouth for 4 more seconds. Then repeat.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

She'll die alone with her 40 cats.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Nothing helps getting your message across like sounding like a condescending cunt on Youtube.


----------



## bluewarrior (Dec 6, 2011)

bet you shes at an occupy rally


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

She's never had sex willingly.

(A "Thanks" if you know where its from)


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Javert said:


> She's never had sex willingly.
> 
> (A "Thanks" if you know where its from)


Neither have her partners


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

At about 1:30 she states clearly "Nothing" that the troops do. Apparently humanitarian activities like medical clinics and school building mean shit to this obviously "objective" douchepump! God bless America


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

CUNT

---------- Post added at 06:29 ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 ----------

no you wouldnt Snipe...she's probably infected with everything and anything from the nasty old hippie professors shes been fucking.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

awww...

Don't be too hard on her guys! After all, most of us have served and defended her right to NOT SUPPORT US. Maybe she can work on Elizabeth Warren's campaign...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

MARINECOP said:


> Agreed Delta. I will say 7costanza is going to lose his mind over this video though. Sorry 7costanza. Remember, slowly breathe in for 4 seconds through the nose, hold it for 4 seconds and then exhale slowly through your mouth for 4 more seconds. Then repeat.


That's funny but unfortunately true. I saw you post this last night but couldn't watch it because I knew it would instantly make my heart race and I wouldn't be able to sleep. I'm doing much better thanks bro, I just need to do exactly what I did and say WHEN, when I get stressed but I feel good. When it comes to the Military I believe in standing proudly behind them, however if that's not in your heart then please feel free to stand in front of them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

If you look at her channel, her fiancee and her are some kind of evangelical fruitcakes. I BET MY HOUSE that she's a Westboro Baptist Church supporter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry, I can't watch her for more than about a minute without wanting to smack her across the face.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't watch her. I have enough trouble with my computer, I'm pretty sure throwing across the room will only make it worse.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I made it to a 1:30 and that was enough for me. She can talk till she is blue in the face and I just will never understand her.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Some people just need to be punched in the face repeatedly. 

...she's one of those people.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in for a hundred.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh come on every one here would stuff her just like I would, but my excuse is the amount of Dewars I have consumed this morning.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The anti-American, childlike turd is Kassie Dill.
It's apparent she's lapped up the libtard Kool-Aid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Some light reading:

Kassie Dill is a Moron | A Soldier's Perspective


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I actually started listening to the assdouchery that spews from this idiots suckhole, and can only find myself clicking on other youtuber's videos about how much a raging douchnozzle fucklib she is who has no idea about the concepts of freedom provided to her by the same people that she's forsaking. Good luck with that you whitetrash shitstain... I'm getting more and more intolerant of people like this. Usually I just roll my eyes, and call her an idiot... but this is stepping far over the line. I hope the zombies eat her FIRST.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok....... I lasted through 3:40 of this God Damned disgusting video and she is a complete piece of shit who should be dropped in a hostile land WITH HER VIDEO and let her fucking live there!!!!!


----------



## Gunther Toody (Dec 31, 2010)

Kassie Dill, LibertyChickLive, Mandy Nagy, she can call herself whatever she wants. She is lower than a slug. Everything out of her mouth is just emotionally based venom with no foundation whatsoever in fact. The only thing scarier is that there will be a few lowlifes that will accept the pablum that streams from her mouth. Biggest tragedy Kassie has happen to her was chipping a nail. A true waste of oxygen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

...aaaaand since Ms. Fundamental Fruitcake fancies herself a Christian:

The Lord is a Man of War T-Shirt


----------



## bluewarrior (Dec 6, 2011)

so i guess i am evil, morally compermised and have killed over 1 million civilians


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Notice what appears to be her unmade bed in the background, that's kind of weird... as is she.

She mentions the words, Dumb and Ignorant, a number of times. Guess she likes talking about herself a lot.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

you guys are better then me I didnt last 20 seconds into her bile.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

CUNT


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> Never even clicked!
> 
> She's allegedly this uuber moral homophobic "Christian" with altered views... yet the very film grab to start with is aimed at her titties.


Well, at least she's leading with her best points.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Concrete proof that the saying " never hit a woman " isnt chiseled in stone.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

If you guys want to know how to really get back at her, it's simple. Ignore it. I have no clue why that video got a half-million views and has sparked discussions on countless sites around the web, but you're just feeding her when you talk about her. She's an attention-whore and nothing more, starve the beast by not giving her your attention.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Pete's right. Ignore the uber-douche. 

...and mtc, the brain thing is just a myth. They eat everything.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

She's the kind of gal that would end up in the Mexican donkey show.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

mtc said:


> ... yet the very film grab to start with is aimed at her titties.


Maybe I'll have to give her video a second look.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

It makes me beyond furious that we as a military defend this coward bitches right to speak freely. Sometimes I think there should be expceptions to the 1st amendment..


----------

